# Worst threads on Kiwi Farms



## JambledUpWords (Jan 27, 2019)

What are the worst threads?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 27, 2019)

That drama thread about Cyntoia Brown.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jan 27, 2019)

This one is pretty bad


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jan 27, 2019)

I think the zoosadism and just some threads about furries in general are the worst.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jan 27, 2019)

That one. You know: _that_ one. The one about the guy.  Wiith the thing, remember?

That topic is _terrible._


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 27, 2019)

Any thread I've ever made


----------



## Outer Party Member (Jan 27, 2019)

Aside from the threads in the Spergatory, I’d say most threads in Internet Famous are infested by fanboys who will either overreact at anything said or defend their god and saviors to the death.

It’s essentially the crap and drama that is on YouTube spilled over.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jan 27, 2019)

Desert Bus


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 27, 2019)

The recent one where that group of tards(@Chris Psychology) called the police on CWC for a wellness check.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/wellness-check.52029/

Edits: added the thread and person responsible for it to add context.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 28, 2019)

Every thread in the CWC sub-forum. Every thread on it turns into white knighting or a-logging within the first 5 pages.


----------



## Rokko (Jan 28, 2019)

Deadpool said:


> Every thread in the CWC sub-forum. Every thread on it turns into white knighting or a-logging within the first 5 pages.


This

Also every thread where @JambledUpWords talks about fat people´s hygiene issues


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jan 28, 2019)

Rokko said:


> This
> 
> Also every thread where @JambledUpWords talks about fat people´s hygiene issues


You just don’t appreciate fine art. I take pride in grossing people out.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 28, 2019)

The main DSP thread.  The Dobbo thread.  The Chipman thread.

In general, any thread where if you haven't been on it for years, and open it up, you have no fucking clue what's even going on.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jan 28, 2019)

There are good Kiwi Farms threads?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 28, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> The main DSP thread.  The Dobbo thread.  The Chipman thread.
> 
> In general, any thread where if you haven't been on it for years, and open it up, you have no fucking clue what's even going on.



I was going to list all 3 of these. They've all devolved into glorified chatrooms with occasional screeches of "BUT HE'S BAD AT DRAWING" or something.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jan 28, 2019)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> There are good Kiwi Farms threads?


My threads and threads I take part in are the best. Obviously. Your gorl knows how to make and participate in good threads. 
This is Amberlynn BTW. I’m trying to be stealthy to get back at my haydurs


----------



## wylfım (Jan 28, 2019)

Any thread over 300 pages needs to be split up.
Reading the Amberlynn General is almost impossible. Dividing it into krystal, dustin, becky era etc would make it a lot easier to find things and for people to get caught up.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 28, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> That drama thread about Cyntoia Brown.



That was a fucked up enough trainwreck it was actually kind of entertaining.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 28, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> That was a fucked up enough trainwreck it was actually kind of entertaining.



That is true.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jan 28, 2019)

What do you mean by the worst?
If you are about something bad _morally_, then zoosadist leaks, Harley hooligans, any thread about pedo\rapist\killer. 
If you are about thread themself, then any thread made by a person who haven't lurk enought. Like, "i'm new here uwu" and "wellness check" on CWC subforum.


----------



## Neil (Jan 28, 2019)

Any threads relating to cartoon reviewers. They always descend into bickering over the cartoon that's being reviewed, rather than the person reviewing them.
That, and for some reason, the pure fact that some person reviews cartoons draw A-logs in by the thousands.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 28, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> The main DSP thread.  The Dobbo thread.  The Chipman thread.
> 
> In general, any thread where if you haven't been on it for years, and open it up, you have no fucking clue what's even going on.



So threads where its just a constant stream of them being retarded instead of spicy drama?


----------



## Joey Caruso (Jan 28, 2019)

The worst thread isn't a public thread, it's that "Erwin" private message that refuses to die and a million people got added to. I keep wanting to leave and yet I can't look away from the spectacular garbage fire.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Jan 28, 2019)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/tim-buckley.711/


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 28, 2019)

The Blaire White thread turned bad because Dee Price sperged so much in it that it stopped being funny.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 28, 2019)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/sex-r...friends-could-fuel-birth-rate-collapse.52663/

This pit of halal and fail.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 28, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/sex-r...friends-could-fuel-birth-rate-collapse.52663/
> 
> This pit of halal and fail.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 28, 2019)

Any thread that gets featured and attracts an audience of brainlets that don't bother reading anything and just end up shitting the thread up.

I'm also not a fan of the Smaller Stories thread on A+H, it's where discussion goes to die.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Jan 28, 2019)

The Brett Kavanaugh thread in A&H. It's just one big circlejerk. Also that thread about a site listing uncorroborated sexual assault accusations.


----------



## Captain Manning (Jan 28, 2019)

The Metokur thread got really gay when @Princess Tinkle Panties fucked up releasing the dox. 

Jim deserved a better doxxing. 

But its better now... I think.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jan 28, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> I think the zoosadism and just some threads about furries in general are the worst.



I can't even disagree with this despite contributing to it. Like I'm pretty sure I've developed a stomach ulcer from reading it but after finding out certain figures weren't even properly reported to the authorities, I feel compelled to keep giving attention to it.

Furries throw out all this outrage with their callout culture but forget the most important thing with reporting on criminals: You need to tell the police if you really want change.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 28, 2019)

CWCissey said:


> I'm also not a fan of the Smaller Stories thread on A+H, it's where discussion goes to die.


I’ll second this.  That thread has devoured more potential for fun on the internet than I can fathom.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jan 28, 2019)

Can we just add the entirety of Articles & Happening, aka "Kiwi/pol/"?


----------



## UW 411 (Jan 28, 2019)

My joke of a 'loveline thread' - couldn't even imagine responding to every shitpost so abandoned it like the procrastinator I am.

Still looking for a co-host, I can't field so many autistic posts alone...


----------



## YayLasagna (Jan 28, 2019)

Inactive or locked threads


----------



## Wake me up (Jan 28, 2019)

Spl00gies said:


> 'loveline thread'



Sounds lewd tbh. I approve.


----------



## UW 411 (Jan 28, 2019)

Wake me up said:


> Sounds lewd tbh. I approve.



Is it lewd enough for you to consider co-hosting?


----------



## Wake me up (Jan 28, 2019)

No, that's gross, go away nerd.


----------



## Tanaka Naoki (Jan 28, 2019)

Spl00gies said:


> Is it lewd enough for you to consider co-hosting?



Hmu dude, I work from home and have no friends


----------



## UW 411 (Jan 28, 2019)

Am dudette but ta, all the same. Are you high-functioning in terms of ability to give fruitful love and general life advice? If yes, pls PM examples and resons why you'd make a great co-host. Thanks!


----------



## Tanaka Naoki (Jan 28, 2019)

Spl00gies said:


> Am dudette but ta, all the same. Are you high-functioning in terms of ability to give fruitful love and general life advice? If yes, pls PM examples and resons why you'd make a great co-host. Thanks!



Alright, I messaged you


----------



## Tahoma (Jan 28, 2019)

Shadman's thread.


----------



## Cosmug (Jan 28, 2019)

The ones that aren’t funny. Either because the subject is more horrifying than funny like the Zoosadist ones. That or ones where it’s a bunch of jilted fanboys asshurt over their favorite e-celeb dissing their favorite anime or video game.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 28, 2019)

There's been a lot of newbie threads that are like trying to be random or think they warrant a full topic to introduce, etc.

Those are all pretty bad.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jan 28, 2019)

In all honesty, the gaming sub-forum is just full of cringe incarnate. They tend to be bad entirely due to the subject matter (video games) being a sperg magnet.
There's also all the threads in multi-media about some upcoming film that shows that Hollywood is out of ideas (no shit, Sherlock!). They all read in the same way, and occasionally, something like the Emoji Movie will attract massive hateboners that are almost as autistic as the films themselves.
(Though I do like the bad character designs thread.)


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Jan 30, 2019)

Any thread with the lolcow themselves in it which devolve into the cow attention whoring and being enabled by it from Kiwis who try to sperg at them with the cow then just shitting up the thread trying to get it taken down with nothing being done about them.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Feb 1, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> The main DSP thread.  The Dobbo thread.  The Chipman thread.
> 
> In general, any thread where if you haven't been on it for years, and open it up, you have no fucking clue what's even going on.



But what if you read it by starting from the beginning. Like, I'm currently power-reading the Dobby thread from the original locked 2013 thread. The shit that guy does is fucking astounding.



Truthboi said:


> Any thread with the lolcow themselves in it which devolve into the cow attention whoring and being enabled by it from Kiwis who try to sperg at them with the cow then just shitting up the thread trying to get it taken down with nothing being done about them.



So any HALALALALALALALALALALALAL thread?


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Feb 1, 2019)

The Bowsette thread.
Especially the people delusional enough to think that Nintendo will actually put that piece of garbage in any of their games.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 28, 2020)

The Dead by Daylight thread 

Over 2/3 of it is just one guy


----------



## deepFriedBaka (Aug 29, 2020)

Leucostite/Nathan's thread. The guy's already hosted websites and forums with* confirmed CP* on them. The links are down, but that was probably the worst thread for the time that it was up.


----------



## Lensherr (Aug 29, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> The main DSP thread.  The Dobbo thread.  *The Chipman thread.*
> 
> In general, any thread where if you haven't been on it for years, and open it up, you have no fucking clue what's even going on.


As a regular of Bob Chipman’s Kiwi Farms thread (along with @Flexo , @Mola Ram , @Doctor Placebo , @LordofCringe7206 , and @John Andrews Stan , among others), I feel compelled to defend it.

Bob may be a monotonous cow impotently tard-raging on Twitter, but I find his stupidity to be rather enlightening.

You see, some of the best conversations I’ve had on this board about politics, science, entertainment, and whatever other topics Bob gives his uninformed opinion on have been in that thread. Mainly because it brings out people who actually know what he’s talking about and in correcting the record, I’ve learned a lot of really neat, interesting things about the world.

So as aggravating as Chipman is, I can’t help but be draw back to his thread time and time again, because his idiotic tweets and videos are great conversation starters.


----------



## Chin of Campbell (Aug 29, 2020)

The Vinesauce thread is just a decaying Beauty Parlor thread masquerading as a Games thread.  The same uninteresting gossip regurgitated every ten pages or so, just with a different name inserted in the "Did you hear x did y thing 10 years ago" formula and filled with reddit/tumblr refugees who just hide out in that one thread and pretend to be totally hip and cool to the Kiwi Farms scene man  while unironically calling out posts for being problematic or xphobic.

Some good content gets posted sometimes but ever since it became fucking drama central last year it's just been endless circlejerking.  Definitely not the worst thread by any stretch, but a shame nonetheless.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Aug 29, 2020)

Lensherr said:


> As a regular of Bob Chipman’s Kiwi Farms thread (along with @Flexo , @Mola Ram , @Doctor Placebo , @LordofCringe7206 , and @John Andrews Stan , among others), I feel compelled to defend it.
> 
> Bob may be a monotonous cow impotently tard-raging on Twitter, but I find his stupidity to be rather enlightening.
> 
> ...


Another thing about the Film Robert's thread is that he does little besides rant on Twitter, so it usually doesn't take much context to understand what's going on. It's mostly just "What stupid shit did Bob say on Twitter today?" 

Also, unlike some other threads on the site where if you ask questions people will rate you dumb and tell you to read the OP, or the rest of thread (sometimes the OP doesn't actually have the info, and reading an entire hundreds or thousands of page thread isn't something most people are willing to do) Bob's thread is usually full of people who are happy to fill in newcomers on the most infamous pieces of Bob history, or whatever recent drama has happened. So it's pretty easy to get up to speed. The downside is that information gets repeated _a lot_. Robert's eugenics comments, his toxic cooking adventures, etc, tend to keep getting shared every couple hundred pages when someone new asks about them. If you find those things hilarious it's not a problem, but if you don't you'll be doing a lot of skimming comments sometimes.

Bob's thread is less of an archive (aside from the OP) than an ongoing chat about one man's unrelenting anger, failure, and stupidity.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 30, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> Bob's thread is less of an archive (aside from the OP) than an ongoing chat about one man's unrelenting anger, failure, and stupidity.



He's fat.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Aug 30, 2020)

Trump Enslavement Syndrome

This is not because of my personal political beliefs or anything (hell I massively disagree with the President on certain issues), but it's because the thread is generally a boring slog to read through. It's more focused on complaining about how Trump is bad rather than finding dumb shit to laugh at from his supporters (which to give credit they do post but it's rare), and getting into slapfights with right wing users who pop into the forum that last for pages, or fall for obvious bait whether it's provocative statements to piss them off or very obvious satire of anti-Trump sentiment that they circlejerk. I get that this site doesn't have many places to discuss problems with the President given the right wing presence on this site, but for fuck's sake I want to go into a thread making fun of Trump supporters because of dumb idiots who are either funny or fascinating to watch like going to the zoo, not political slapfights about how Trump is evil. While the TDS thread does suck off Trump many times and have dumb shit in it, at least that thread balances it out by documenting idiots who freak out over the President in very petty ways. 

tl;dr The thread is boring Anti-Trump circlejerk that gets stuck in political slapfights or bait posts instead of funny or interesting content of Trump supporters making an ass of themselves.


----------



## Hog On Ice (Aug 30, 2020)

The Tranny Sideshows thread has gone from funny to unreadable. It’s all humorless screeds, full of armchair trannology, about how mentally ill trannies are destroying society. Page after page swallowed up by the same tedious debates over TERFs, whether or not HSTS are harmless, and if any trannies actually pass. It’s no longer worth wading through this bullshit to laugh at genuine troonwrecks from Reddit and Twitter.

I just checked back in to see if it had improved since Null commented to this effect a few months ago — but no, it’s worse than ever.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Aug 30, 2020)

Hog On Ice said:


> The Tranny Sideshows thread has gone from funny to unreadable. It’s all humorless screeds, full of armchair trannology, about how mentally ill trannies are destroying society. Page after page swallowed up by the same tedious debates over TERFs, whether or not HSTS are harmless, and if any trannies actually pass. It’s no longer worth wading through this bullshit to laugh at genuine troonwrecks from Reddit and Twitter.
> 
> I just checked back in to see if it had improved since Null commented to this effect a few months ago — but no, it’s worse than ever.




Feminists ruin everything.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 30, 2020)

The thread I started in the prospering grounds on Jai heart. Twitch streamer, pony fag, possibly gay as a three dollar bill or is at least into playing will it fit, and Brianna wu and Chris Chan's Best friend. Had only that info and two irl pics of the guy didn't have a dox or background or anything on him. That's why I made it in the prospering grounds thinking others would fill in the blank. I think the thread was removed before spergatoray was a thing but I deserve to have it there. It made me swear to never try to start a lolcow thread again.


----------



## {o}P II (Aug 31, 2020)

Deadpool said:


> Every thread in the CWC sub-forum. Every thread on it turns into white knighting or a-logging within the first 5 pages.


I hate Chris.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Feb 23, 2021)

Truthboi said:


> Trump Enslavement Syndrome
> 
> This is not because of my personal political beliefs or anything (hell I massively disagree with the President on certain issues), but it's because the thread is generally a boring slog to read through. It's more focused on complaining about how Trump is bad rather than finding dumb shit to laugh at from his supporters (which to give credit they do post but it's rare), and getting into slapfights with right wing users who pop into the forum that last for pages, or fall for obvious bait whether it's provocative statements to piss them off or very obvious satire of anti-Trump sentiment that they circlejerk. I get that this site doesn't have many places to discuss problems with the President given the right wing presence on this site, but for fuck's sake I want to go into a thread making fun of Trump supporters because of dumb idiots who are either funny or fascinating to watch like going to the zoo, not political slapfights about how Trump is evil. While the TDS thread does suck off Trump many times and have dumb shit in it, at least that thread balances it out by documenting idiots who freak out over the President in very petty ways.
> 
> tl;dr The thread is boring Anti-Trump circlejerk that gets stuck in political slapfights or bait posts instead of funny or interesting content of Trump supporters making an ass of themselves.


I remembered making this post and it aged really badly now that the election is over, if anything the Trump Derangement Syndrome thread is currently the worst thread on the Kiwi Farms for being a right-wing circlejerk that focuses more on political discussion rather than discussing lols aside from making fun of the same two people or taking any critique of Trump as derangement. There is a lot of doomer posting there as well and bitching about the existence of threads taking the piss out of Trump and Trump supporters as places for "the liberals to whine about Trump" while being in a thread whining about democrats all day. It doesn't help that there really is not as much material as there used to be while Trumpfags are acting like the most salty people ever with insane conspiracies, discussions about how the world sucks, and completely bad takes. 

Even before Trump lost, the thread honestly wasn't that good as it had some of these problem but at least had some lols but now that Trump is out of office, the thread is now garbage especially with some people whining and wishing that Trump could get back in power or win somehow. Alternatively it's whining about how they are going to be sent to re-education camps or Biden will drone strike Americans.

tl;dr The Pendulum swung another direction where TES is now the better thread while TDS became worse than ever with more autism from doomposting to general whining


----------



## BootlegPopeye (Feb 23, 2021)

Truthboi said:


> There is a lot of doomer posting there as well and bitching about the existence of threads taking the piss out of Trump and Trump supporters as places for "the liberals to whine about Trump" while being in a thread whining about democrats all day.


I presume this is in response to what I posted earlier considering you are roughly paraphrasing me , as well as gave me an 'autistic' rating for it. 

I can only speak for myself, but I try to make substantive posts in that thread. I hate doomposting, fanboyism, tin foil shit.  Yes, it's become a political discussion thread in part. The difference though, between TDS and TES threads is that we don't have TDS threads 2 and 3 to do the same thing we're doing in the TDS thread.  Obviously KF isn't an echo chamber so I don't begrudge the KF liberals from complaining about Trump elsewhere on the board.  But was TES really such a good thread that it needed sequels?


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Feb 23, 2021)

BootlegPopeye said:


> I presume this is in response to what I posted earlier considering you are roughly paraphrasing me , as well as gave me an 'autistic' rating for it.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I try to make substantive posts in that thread. I hate doomposting, fanboyism, tin foil shit.  Yes, it's become a political discussion thread in part. The difference though, between TDS and TES threads is that we don't have TDS threads 2 and 3 to do the same thing we're doing in the TDS thread.  Obviously KF isn't an echo chamber so I don't begrudge the KF liberals from complaining about Trump elsewhere on the board.  But was TES really such a good thread that it needed sequels?


Bruh I literally don’t give a shit about newfags, and I wasn’t even thinking about you also the Trump thread is different from TES because it talks about what he does and it’s some goofy shit that deserves to be mocked while Biden Derangement Syndrome has posts mocking dumb ass liberals being surprised that politicians are politicians.

The fact you got this assblasted for shitting on your favorite thread just helps show why TDS is such a garbage thread, thanks for helping retard.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Mar 10, 2021)

Truthboi said:


> Bruh I literally don’t give a shit about newfags






lol


Truthboi said:


> The fact you got this assblasted for shitting on your favorite thread just helps show why TDS is such a garbage thread, thanks for helping retard.


TDS: "TES is gay"
TES: "TDS is gay"
Very MATI.


----------



## Spunt (Mar 10, 2021)

Holy shit the state of the Nick Fuentes thread. It's become some kind of A&N outpost where people can still use the really angry stickers.

God forbid you make fun of a Lolcow in a Lolcow thread on a Lolcow forum, you might hurt some wignat's feelings and interrupt their important discussion about which members of Biden's cabinet might be secretly Jewish or their many hangups about how black men are getting all the cute white chicks. Even mods are not immune:





"STOP INTERRUPTING OUR CIRCLEJERK YOU BIG MEANIE!!"

Just yesterday some tard called @Rust-froth got banned after he went to the profile pages of everyone who wouldn't suck Nick's dick and tried to start fights with them.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 10, 2021)

Threads that are a bunch of fat chicks calling other fat chicks fat.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Mar 10, 2021)

Spunt said:


> Holy shit the state of the Nick Fuentes thread. It's become some kind of A&N outpost where people can still use the really angry stickers.
> 
> God forbid you make fun of a Lolcow in a Lolcow thread on a Lolcow forum, you might hurt some wignat's feelings and interrupt their important discussion about which members of Biden's cabinet might be secretly Jewish or their many hangups about how black men are getting all the cute white chicks. Even mods are not immune:
> 
> ...


I only took a quick look at that thread when Null put it on the front page, but what? People on here genuinely like Nick Fuentes? In 2021?


Spunt said:


> Even mods are not immune:


Jannies should be bulled often and early.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Mar 10, 2021)

Spunt said:


> Holy shit the state of the Nick Fuentes thread. It's become some kind of A&N outpost where people can still use the really angry stickers.
> 
> God forbid you make fun of a Lolcow in a Lolcow thread on a Lolcow forum, you might hurt some wignat's feelings and interrupt their important discussion about which members of Biden's cabinet might be secretly Jewish or their many hangups about how black men are getting all the cute white chicks. Even mods are not immune:
> 
> ...


It's always funny seeing the super serial A&H thunker poster wander into the other boards.

I wanted to enjoy anything weeb wars but the autism is too extreme in every thread.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Mar 10, 2021)

The High Prophet of Truth said:


> View attachment 1985581
> lol
> 
> TDS: "TES is gay"
> ...


It's free real estate when newfags say dumb shit on my profile.

Also in hindsight all political threads are inherently gay, TDS and TES are just flaming faggots who might as well wear crowns of dildos.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Mar 10, 2021)

Truthboi said:


> crowns of dildos.


What do you think the top of my avatar is cut off for?


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 10, 2021)

The High Prophet of Truth said:


> I only took a quick look at that thread when Null put it on the front page, but what? People on here genuinely like Nick Fuentes? In 2021?


Nick Fuentes is so full of cum he sloshes when he walks.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Mar 10, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Nick Fuentes is so full of cum he sloshes when he walks.


Not a single prison rape mention from you? For shame.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 29, 2022)

The tard baby thread, but not for the reasons you think.


----------



## Hitman One (Apr 30, 2022)

The abortion sperging thread. I get that it's a containment thread and it does its job keeping the retardation contained, but reading it literally made me wish that I had been aborted.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 19, 2022)

Family Guy griefing thread.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jun 19, 2022)

v-tuber


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jun 19, 2022)

Hog On Ice said:


> The Tranny Sideshows thread has gone from funny to unreadable. It’s all humorless screeds, full of armchair trannology, about how mentally ill trannies are destroying society. Page after page swallowed up by the same tedious debates over TERFs, whether or not HSTS are harmless, and if any trannies actually pass. It’s no longer worth wading through this bullshit to laugh at genuine troonwrecks from Reddit and Twitter.
> 
> I just checked back in to see if it had improved since Null commented to this effect a few months ago — but no, it’s worse than ever.


They are worse than ever. Inviting TERF refugees was a huge mistake. There are even TERF simps now who follow them around like lost puppies. I’m not sure why a bunch of guys want to try to fuck a gaggle of bitter femcel legbeards but they do. They ruined making fun of troons, something I thought was an impossibility. Troons are more likely to pass than TERFs are likely to not be insufferable.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Jun 25, 2022)

Moviebob's thread is just not funny anymore. The guy is a lolcow but he repeats the same shit, and he has the occasional dumb take but it's hard to get through due to how most of the thread is politisperging and a-logging, which yes Bob is a piece of shit but there isn't much funny to see after every 20th rant about how Bob represents all the liberals or some random unrelated discussion about the bolsheviks


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 26, 2022)

Doctor of Autism said:


> Moviebob's thread is just not funny anymore. The guy is a lolcow but he repeats the same shit, and he has the occasional dumb take but it's hard to get through due to how most of the thread is politisperging and a-logging, which yes Bob is a piece of shit but there isn't much funny to see after every 20th rant about how Bob represents all the liberals or some random unrelated discussion about the bolsheviks


Fedposting has gone so far off the charts in the past few years that now Bob doesn't even particularly stand out among the other crazies.


----------



## Hate (Jun 26, 2022)

Anything in General Discussion


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Jun 28, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> Fedposting has gone so far off the charts in the past few years that now Bob doesn't even particularly stand out among the other crazies.


Pretty much and Bob is exceptionally dumb. It just gets really retarded to treat him as the spokesperson of liberals who says the quiet part out loud when no one likes Bob except for loyal fans from his early days and other losers. 

Doesn't help Bob's thread is basically mostly people talking about how superior their own political views are, which I get given Bob's political takes are mostly retarded (i.e. "Trump stole my Halloween!") , it's pathetic.


----------



## Android raptor (Jun 28, 2022)

Any of the cows who've managed to reproduce and are the primary caregivers of their children, since they involve literal, straight up child abuse/neglect


----------



## Heckler1 (Jun 29, 2022)

Any thread about a tranny where everyone posts "it's a man" for 20 pages without adding anything witty or clever.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 30, 2022)

Noah Antwiler/The Spoony One

There’s literally nothing to talk about. He hasn’t made any content in close to a decade, all his tweets are just the same “I’m sad Trump sucks dog baby talk” his thread got upstaged by his fatass stalker because it’s such a task trying to say anything about him (and she’s not much better content wise) 

He throws out a few 15 minute long streams in the past few months and all the retards jizz themselves thinking “Yay! Spoony’s back!” while they throw their welfare money at him in superchats. The streams aren’t worth talking about because he barely says anything and he’s right back to his old sadposting ways again. 

Thread sucks. Nothing more to say except the same few talking points already made hundreds of times. Just close the thread and open it again when he dies


----------



## Heckler1 (Jun 30, 2022)

Dwight Frye said:


> Noah Antwiler/The Spoony One
> 
> There’s literally nothing to talk about. He hasn’t made any content in close to a decade, all his tweets are just the same “I’m sad Trump sucks dog baby talk” his thread got upstaged by his fatass stalker because it’s such a task trying to say anything about him (and she’s not much better content wise)
> 
> ...


Pretty much any thread where the person of interest has become a tepid mass of impotent rage and delusional dreams, tends to go this way. The only way new "content" gets generated is if people in the threads can share some sort of experience tangentially related to the person or topic, but it usually just devolves into the same point over and over again.


----------



## Neil (Jul 2, 2022)

Android raptor said:


> Any of the cows who've managed to reproduce and are the primary caregivers of their children, since they involve literal, *straight up child abuse*/neglect







Android raptor said:


> sticking a loaded gun in the mouth of a newborn and pulling the trigger is another good, if basic, solution to unwanted pregnancies you couldn't abort as embryos
> 
> To get fancy maybe instead feed it some tannerite and take it to the range. With any luck there won't be enough dead baby left to require disposal.





Android raptor said:


> I wonder how hard it would be to do the mortal combat thing w/a newborn and grab it by the head&rip its spine out?





Android raptor said:


> anytime I hear a baby it triggers overwhelming desire to punch the shit out of it until it STFUs.
> 
> If I was stuck caring for a baby 24/7 tho it wouldn't be a matter of if, but when that shit would die lol.





Android raptor said:


> People like me having babies is how shit like shaken baby syndrome happens. Some people just do not have the capacity to care for kids.


Strange, I'd think you'd enjoy those threads.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 3, 2022)

I remember not liking the Lily Peet thread


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 4, 2022)

This one


----------



## Nod Flenders (Jul 4, 2022)

Dwight Frye said:


> Noah Antwiler/The Spoony One
> 
> There’s literally nothing to talk about. He hasn’t made any content in close to a decade, all his tweets are just the same “I’m sad Trump sucks dog baby talk” his thread got upstaged by his fatass stalker because it’s such a task trying to say anything about him (and she’s not much better content wise)
> 
> ...


It's true. Spoony hasn't done anything of note recently, it's just him sperging on Twitter. The thread is one of the most boring ones.


----------

